# Bittersweet frustration!!



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

*Bittersweet frustration!! TROUT-ZILLA!*

So after having an epic week of fishing last week I was really excited to finally break out my fly rod again. I've really been itching to catch a 20"+ speck on the fly and my plan was to take nothing except my fly rod, a few flies and my gopro..well when I left the house this morning I couldn't resist taking one spinning rod with me and boy am I glad I did. I launch before sunrise and realize that I'd forgotten my extra flies in my car but fortunately had already tied on the one I planned to use mostly so I didn't turn back. I worked around for a while with no success and then finally I make a really nice cast to the edge of a dock, 2 strips and a silver flash comes up and inhales my shrimp gurgler. I strip set the hook and she starts running and then bites me clean off! I was so ticked off because it was my first topwater fly bite during the daytime and it was a real nice fish. I grabbed my other rod and pitched it to the same spot and hooked her again and got her in the yak...23.5" trout never made me so mad! I moved down a little ways and get hooked up again. It felt real heavy but wasn't fighting too hard so I thought I'd foul hooked a slot trout and then I see it...a huge black back and silver sides...this thing is a MONSTER!! Once it came up to the surface it went ballistic and I was afraid I was going to lose her but fortunately I got her in the net on my first try! tossed on the measuring board and it reads 29 inches! I quickly peddled over to a friend fishing in his boat nearby for some pics. She nearly swallowed a treble hook and I got it out without doing to much damage and then spent about 15 minutes trying to revive her so I could release her. She started kicking a little bit but every time I let go she just rolled over so I had no other choice but to keep her. I went to the bank and re-measured and she was 28.75" a new personal best for me! After that I went back to the same spot and made another cast and BOOM I'm hooked up to ANOTHER MONSTER! This one fought much harder than the first but unfortunately I got bit off again before I ever saw the fish. Since I had only brought the one fly and one lure with me I had to head in but I was still so pumped about catching the new personal best..even though I wish I had landed the 2nd gator and I really wish I had caught the 23.5"er on my fly...would've made my day perfect!


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

that speck is big enough to eat ducks!! Great work, dude!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

that's a hog!!! good going:thumbsup:


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a stud


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice speck man. Congrats on a new personal best!


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That's a very nice trout.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

very impressive! Congrats !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Geeeeezzzzzzummmmmmmm!!!! What a hawg!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very IMPRESSIVE! Youve been killing it lately man!

When a speck has a "neck" on it, you know its big!!


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

BAWS Speck right there, AWESOME WORK!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Dang thats a pig congrats.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Bo, that is a damn nice trout!
Can you imagine that on the fly stick!!

WOW!


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

gator fer sher
nice!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

S.T.U.D. Way to go!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations, that is a fine specimen!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful speck. Must have been fun to catch her on a spinning outfit. Thanks for the report and the taking the time to post the photos.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like perfection from where I'm standing. Congrats!


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job Bo, that's the largest speck I think I've seen caught in this area. I enjoy your write ups too man, nice job! Hell, I guess I shoulda waited a few days to post my report, lol!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

monster :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

I live in Alabama and want to bring the yak over there for some good trout. Can you point me in a general direction?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Snook said:


> I live in Alabama and want to bring the yak over there for some good trout. Can you point me in a general direction?


The trout bite has been HOT all over the place lately. Find a launch somewhere in the sound or lower bay areas and get started early, you should do well!


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Did you get a weight on him?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Fisherdad1 said:


> Did you get a weight on him?


6.2lbs...surprisingly low for her size but she had already roe'd out which accounted for a lot of the missing weight


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

What a monster!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## TPGawroriski (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice man! Keep it up


----------



## tjn1125 (Nov 2, 2013)

nice catch


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Bo Keifus said:


> 6.2lbs...surprisingly low for her size but she had already roe'd out which accounted for a lot of the missing weight


Thank you for your honesty. Makes me mad when I hear of all the 5lb 22" trout and every trout over 28" is 10lbs+. A trout that length full of roe will be around the 7-8lb mark.


----------

